# Art/Object Issues > Art/Object Handling and Installation >  Adhesive

## Anne Grethe Slettemoen

Dear members of Paccin!

The National Museum of Fine Arts in Sweden is currently renovating the museum main building which will reopen in late 2018. We are now preparing the new exhibitions and we are looking for an adhesive that is suitable for adhering sheets of Forex® Classic together. Do you have any adhesives to recommend for this purpose? We will of course perform tests on the adhesive to ensure that it is not causing any damage to the objects.

Many thanks in advance!

Best regards,

Anne-Grethe Slettemoen
Head of Conservation Unit/Deputy Director of Preservation and Photography

*Nationalmuseum*
P.O. 16176, SE-103 24 Stockholm
Telephone +46(0)8 5195 4300/direct 4442
anne-grethe.slettemoen@nationalmuseum.se
www.nationalmuseum.se

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi Anne, 

I know that one major West coast museum here in the states that has been using Sintra in display cases for many years now uses 3M Scotch-Weld DP-605. It is a two part adhesive that has passed repeated Oddy testing over time. 
Best, 

Ashley

----------


## gouldr

Are you planning to laminate sheets of Forex together? That's often problematic and can usually be avoided through design. I haven't used Scotch-Weld DP-605, but in looking it up, I read that it has a 5 minute working time. It would be pretty challenging to laminate sheets of Forex together in that time frame.

I'm looking forward to the reopening of your museum - my wife is Swedish and we visit annually. 

Richard Gould
Exhibit Specialist
National Museum of African American History & Culture

----------

